# John Williams premieres new music from Indiana Jones 5



## Aliandra (Sep 3, 2022)

John Williams premiered a new theme called Helena's Theme from the upcoming Indiana Jones 5 movie at the Hollywood Bowl:



What are your thoughts on this new Williams music?


----------



## gohrev (Sep 3, 2022)

Distinctively JW, beautiful orchestration.


----------



## ed buller (Sep 3, 2022)

Lovely

best

e


----------



## jules (Sep 3, 2022)

So it's _really_ happening ? Hope there won't be any crystal skull involved, lol. Beautifull theme, love this old movies vibe.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 3, 2022)

Absolutely love it!!


----------



## Illico (Sep 3, 2022)

There seems to be a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 3, 2022)

Man, that takes me there. So well done.


----------



## Henu (Sep 3, 2022)

Absolutely love it, but can't help thinking something like this for the whole time.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 3, 2022)

Wonderful!

As for the style... keep in mind Indiana Jones is canonically thirty years older than John Williams!


----------



## Henu (Sep 3, 2022)

Yep, and while Williams is more rooted on the classical background, I'm sure that his personal history and what he has been taking as "film music" back then is also affecting his writing in a way.

Though I'm not an expert, I find it highly unlikely that Williams has just breathed Tchaikovsky and R-K while as a kid when his friends went to watch Robin Hood at the movie theater. While my generation has been growing up watching movies like ET, Back to the Future, Indiana Jones and whatnot, considering Williams et al as the definition of "film music", Williams' generation watched stuff from the 30's and 40's. Which brings us to Korngold. 

(And the younger peeps just have to think Mission Impossible XII (or whatever) and Joker are the epitomes of film music, sorry.)


----------



## The Gost (Sep 3, 2022)

I hope it's for the love scene or when Indiana thinks of his grandmother, I already have a mockup ready........


----------



## Gil (Sep 3, 2022)

Hello,
Thanks for the share!
Great music, "simple" and very effective!

I have the feeling that it can be found in a James Bond movie (in addition from great suggestions above): didn't John Williams lately say he would like to score a James Bond movie? 😇

And... Can someone mute the crickets please?
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 3, 2022)

Henu said:


> (And the younger peeps just have to think Mission Impossible XII (or whatever) and Joker are the epitomes of film music, sorry.)


I feel like @KEM should be here shortly to say "no, they think it's TENET!" (which is imo an incredible score).


----------



## clisma (Sep 3, 2022)

Henu said:


> when his friends went to watch Robin Hood at the movie theater. While my generation has been growing up watching movies like ET, Back to the Future, Indiana Jones and whatnot, considering Williams et al as the definition of "film music", Williams' generation watched stuff from the 30's and 40's. Which brings us to Korngold.


Coincidentally, Korngold, and Waxman, were on last night's program, which has been curated by Williams (though conducted by David Newman). So you're spot on.


----------



## KEM (Sep 3, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I feel like @KEM should be here shortly to say "no, they think it's TENET!" (which is imo an incredible score).



I actually listened to this earlier today before you even tagged me and I just thought “meh, sounds like generic John Williams music”. Now don’t get me wrong, it’s obviously very well written and orchestrated and all that, I’m sure it’s a great piece of music to study and learn from, but music like this is just so boring to me, no way I could listen to it for fun


Now if you’ll excuse me I’m going to listen to the TENET score really loud until my mom calls me and tells me to turn it down


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> I actually listened to this earlier today before you even tagged me and I just thought “meh, sounds like generic John Williams music”. Now don’t get me wrong, it’s obviously very well written and orchestrated and all that, I’m sure it’s a great piece of music to study and learn from, but music like this is just so boring to me, no way I could listen to it for fun
> 
> 
> Now if you’ll excuse me I’m going to listen to the TENET score really loud until my mom calls me and tells me to turn it down


This is how art progresses. 🤘🏻


----------



## KEM (Sep 3, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> This is how art progresses. 🤘🏻



Exactly, you learn from what came before and then add something new to it, Ludwig is doing that better than anyone right now and that’s why he’s the best. If you took this new John Williams track and added some 808s, a synth bass pulse, some huge fff low brass stabs, and a few db of limiting I’d be all over it!!


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 3, 2022)

Gil said:


> And... Can someone mute the crickets please?
> Regards,
> Gil.


Sure...

View attachment John Williams - Indiana Jones 5 Helena's Theme (world premiere) @ Hollywood Bowl-De-Noise.mp3


(They are still there a bit. Sounds like slight distortion when the strings ramp up. Also de-noised, corrected Azimuth, removed 1 loud click and mostly removed talking).


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 3, 2022)

Here's the same thing from a different perspective:


----------



## CT (Sep 3, 2022)

Oh this is gorgeous. I love this man.


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 4, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful I love it ! 

Hope it doesn't get ruined by massive CGI ants 

It's amazing and a fantastic joy to see Williams at 90 still composing and conducting we are so blessed.


----------



## Trevor M. (Sep 10, 2022)

Aliandra said:


> John Williams premiered a new theme called Helena's Theme from the upcoming Indiana Jones 5 movie at the Hollywood Bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on this new Williams music?



When you are talking about a "film soundtrack", it means that the music belongs to a "film". So how can we have a comment or an Idea about a film soundtrack which we are hearing it separated from the film?!


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 11, 2022)

JW is JW

beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 11, 2022)

Very beautiful. I can hear parts of the other Indiana Jones scores as well.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 11, 2022)

Trevor M. said:


> When you are talking about a "film soundtrack", it means that the music belongs to a "film". So how can we have a comment or an Idea about a film soundtrack which we are hearing it separated from the film?!


For two reasons:

1. Music can stand tall outside of film and regularly does even today. Although, this is very hard to do well. 

2. Personally, I never bought into this premise that a film soundtrack cannot be detached from the film. Of course, many of the cues will function best inside the film but music written in these styles (like that of JW) exactly has that very function - it must stand on it's own as good music. That is a strong reason why this sort of music is even used in suitable films.


----------



## Trevor M. (Sep 11, 2022)

Tanuj Tiku said:


> For two reasons:
> 
> 1. Music can stand tall outside of film and regularly does even today. Although, this is very hard to do well.
> 
> 2. Personally, I never bought into this premise that a film soundtrack cannot be detached from the film. Of course, many of the cues will function best inside the film but music written in these styles (like that of JW) exactly has that very function - it must stand on it's own as good music. That is a strong reason why this sort of music is even used in suitable films.


Thank you for reply Tanuj.
Obviously film soundtracks can be heard without the film and enjoy or not enjoyed. But enjoying a separated soundtrack by a listener is a personal emotion. Because the composer has written it for a film, based on the film and as a part of the film, not for direct listening. That is the reason why leaving a comment or review of a soundtrack, inevitably needs to be heard parallel with the film. Otherwise, each listener may or may not enjoy listening to a piece of a music as an independent music. This is very natural.

If a soundtrack works well on a film , it will undoubtedly be an enjoyable piece of music.


----------



## Dystopian84 (Sep 12, 2022)

KEM said:


> Exactly, you learn from what came before and then add something new to it, Ludwig is doing that better than anyone right now and that’s why he’s the best. If you took this new John Williams track and added some 808s, a synth bass pulse, some huge fff low brass stabs, and a few db of limiting I’d be all over it!!


808s , over limiting , bass pulses = something new !!!! that made laugh so hard . Not new at all but surely and objectively a lot more generic and also a lot easier to pull off than something like John Willians . As a result it is a lot less popular today and it is highly likely to be te same 50 years from now .


----------

